# line question



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

I use 20 pound berkley big game on my 706 but I was thinking about switching the new Berkley pro spec has any one tried it out and if so was it any good they say that the 20 pound pro spec is a smaller diameter than regular 20 pound mono any in site would be nice


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I've heard good things about it. I've seen a guy get pulled around a pier pylon and it didn't break. He was actually able to bring it back around. I was impressed.


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

Prospec is the best mono i have ever fished, it is so damn strong, ive manhandled green 20 pound kings on the 12 pound, i prefer the 16 but will use up to 20 because it is very thin line as well!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

AustinP said:


> Prospec is the best mono i have ever fished, it is so damn strong, ive manhandled green 20 pound kings on the 12 pound, i prefer the 16 but will use up to 20 because it is very thin line as well!


I agree. I've used them all over the past 40 or more years and pro spec is one of the best mono lines available. I caught a big sailfish on 17lb P line last year and it did very well but the line seemed to get weaker over a short period of time.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Does it stretch a country mile like the Trilene Big Game?


----------

